# Chromosomal Testing After D&C



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies I had a MMC in February and just received my results today from the chromosomal testing. They showed a trisomy 16. I read on Wikipedia :haha: that this is a very common cause of mc. This is reassuring, however, since this is my second loss I just worry if I will continue to have chromosomal problems in the future. Anyone else had a trisomy 16 with their pregnancy as well? Thanks for reading!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hopeful-I have had two MC as well. This last one I had testing done, and I too had Trisomy 16 chromosomal abnormality. I also found out that we lost a little boy. :( Anyway, it's nice to know that there is nothing wrong with either or us nor our partners, but the fear is definitely there as well for further complications. I get frustrated sometimes that they did not do testing with the first fetus, b/c I have no baseline. This is completely out of my hands...God has a plan, and that is my only comfort and hope.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Thanks for posting. I agree- it would be nice to have answers to the first loss as well. I can only speculate. I'm sure we'll both be nervous during our next pregnancies, but hopefully they'll end much happier. Your son is adorable and such a big smile! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks! :) He gets me through some pretty hard days...I am grateful for him! I just hope I can give him a brother or sister some day!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I lost my baby 2 weeks ago at 18 weeks pregnant to what they think was Trisomy 18. it's almost 3 weeks Thursday so I will know soon, they told me 4 to 6 weeks., :nope: They immediately told me to try again, which I will not cause I can't go through this pain again, ever. I know it can either be just a one time thing or you may have a problem with a chromosomal defect, i am hoping they tell me which mine was. I am 40 and have 3 healthy children, but my husband did have radiation for 3 weeks about 2 years ago before I got pregnant so I don't know if that was it or I had a bad egg or it was the blood pressure meds I was on, I just don't know and I don't know if they will tell me, I doubt it. Every doctor says radiation had nothing to do with it since it was 2 yrs ago, but a lot that I have read says the opposite, I don't trust these doctors anymore :nope:You can go to your doctor and be tested you and your husband to see if you have a certain gene and if it may happen again , but for most it's just bad luck. So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Andypanda- so, so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I "only" got to bond with my little one for 9 weeks and that has been a huge problem for me emotionally. May not sound like a long time, but to me it was. I can't imagine bonding for 18 weeks and then losing your little one. My mind constantly thinks of things that could have caused it, but I think in reality it probably just happened. No good reason. I read that most have to do with the egg so I just constantly wonder if there's anything I did around conception. I took 1.5 Xanax for a plane ride 3 days before conception, but I figure people take that med every day prior to knowing they are pregnant and have healthy pregnancies. Surely that couldn't have been it. I'm sure, like you, I'll always wonder. Sorry again for you loss. I'm sorry to hear that you don't want to try again due to the pain, but I completely understand. I hope you continue to heal emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## cloud9

i wish now that i had chromosomal testing but we never did with either of them. it does leave me wondering since i can't put it down to a cause apart from "just one of those things" hopefully knowing will put your mind at rest in that aspect. 
good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## luvmymoo2

Hi, ladies! I had a missed miscarriage in June and had to have a D and C on June 30th. We did the testing and found that our sweet little one also had trisomy 16. I was just wondering how you are both doing and if you have had any luck since your last posts. I am so terrified to even try again. I know they say it is rare to have multiple miscarriages, but when I get online and start reading, it seems like they are everywhere. Like both of you, my doctor said the trisomy was nothing I could help and that my odds of having another mc due to trisomy weren't any higher just because I had had one. I am waiting right now for my first cycle, but am trying not to get my hopes up for any future baby plans. Fortunately I do have one beautiful little girl who is 2, so that is what has gotten me through this. I have several friends struggling to have one sweet little one, so I consider myself blessed.


----------



## 9babiesgone

my loss in january had edwards syndrome. so I am pretty sure I know how you feel. it was good to know why. but it just sucks that it doesnt explain all my other losses.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

luvmymoo- We are still trying to get pg again. It took a really long time (over 3 months!) for my betas to fall. This is our second cycle since they have been down. We're hoping for good news soon and hoping the next one is our rainbow baby. Good luck to you and sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I would still love to hear from others who have experienced chromosomal problems as well...


----------



## ceejie

I am still waiting for the results from my mc in May. I should be getting them in my appointment in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck ceejie. Sorry for your loss and I hope you get some answers with your results. :hugs:


----------



## ceejie

Thanks! I really hope I get some answers too, because it's the worst feeling not knowing why and even though I know I couldn't have prevented it, I still think of all the things I did while pregnant...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Don't beat yourself about that Cee. I did too so I understand. I didn't know I was pregnant and since I wasn't TTC at the moment I went to Busch Gardens, went on rides, had lots of wine, ugh. Feel SO stupid but I didn't know and truth is I'm pretty sure I would have mc anyways since I have issues with that. So please, don't blame yourself.


----------



## luvmymoo2

Thanks for your reply, hopeful. Good luck to you!!! My sister in law had three miscarriages and now has seven year old triplets, so there is always hope.:) My doctor didn't check any of my levels, but he told me I could start trying again once I get my first cycle. I've never been so eager for my period to arrive.:) I'm terrified of another mc...this mc has really stolen the joy of getting pregnant for me. Ive learned that a positive test doesn't necessarily mean a healthy baby, and I find that sad and so scary, but all I can do is focus on the positive and keep trying, so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## ceejie

Mon_n_john said:


> Don't beat yourself about that Cee. I did too so I understand. I didn't know I was pregnant and since I wasn't TTC at the moment I went to Busch Gardens, went on rides, had lots of wine, ugh. Feel SO stupid but I didn't know and truth is I'm pretty sure I would have mc anyways since I have issues with that. So please, don't blame yourself.

I know, I'm sure that is was nothing I did, but now I think back and there are a thousand things I wish I hadn't done. I have irregular periods and kept getting BFNs day after day so I figured I wasn't pregnant. I got a spray tan, I ran a 10k race, I ate tons of food I shouldn't have, I'm sure I had hot baths/showers...Then about 9 days after my last BFN I took a test and it was positive. And while I know that probably not what caused a problem, it still bothers me to think about it.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

luvmymoo2 said:


> Thanks for your reply, hopeful. Good luck to you!!! My sister in law had three miscarriages and now has seven year old triplets, so there is always hope.:) My doctor didn't check any of my levels, but he told me I could start trying again once I get my first cycle. I've never been so eager for my period to arrive.:) I'm terrified of another mc...this mc has really stolen the joy of getting pregnant for me. Ive learned that a positive test doesn't necessarily mean a healthy baby, and I find that sad and so scary, but all I can do is focus on the positive and keep trying, so that's what I'm doing.

It is sad and scary that mc has done this to us, but we just have to keep on trying. What a great story about your sil!!! Amazing! Also, I remember when I first got my period after af and I was totally smiling ear to ear and doing the happy dance. It's sad that the previous pregnancy is offically over, but brings you hope to keep moving forward.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

ceejie said:


> I know, I'm sure that is was nothing I did, but now I think back and there are a thousand things I wish I hadn't done. I have irregular periods and kept getting BFNs day after day so I figured I wasn't pregnant. I got a spray tan, I ran a 10k race, I ate tons of food I shouldn't have, I'm sure I had hot baths/showers...Then about 9 days after my last BFN I took a test and it was positive. And while I know that probably not what caused a problem, it still bothers me to think about it.


I did the same thing and realistically I know it's nothing I did, but you can't help but wonder. People do much worse and their pregnancies continue so I really think it was out of your control. :hugs:


----------



## Kat541

I had a MMC May 19th. We are WTT so I can give birth during summer vacation from college. I don't know if the hospital or doctor tested for anything or not. Hopefully if they did, it will be on records for when I concieve again. 

I just wonder if the odds of this increase just like Down's, in the way of age? I'm 32. Is this my body's way of telling me I'm more likely to have a Down's or Edward's child as I get older? Not that I care, but it seems like something doctors need to address. It's like the medical attitude is, "These things happen. Get over it. Try again later. Good luck." Like the emotional aspect of losing a pregnancy is no big deal to those that see it on a daily basis. Well, it is to those of us that go through it. And it doesn't get easier each time, either! I believe a huge part of moving past the grief is having as much information as possible. I don't want to hear, "Oh, it's common. Don't worry about it, you couldn't have done anything different to change the outcome. Just keep trying!" I want to know *why exactly* this happened. I want to know what abnormality occurred, and why. Am I too old? Did I smoke too much weed out of an aluminum can as a teenager? Was it the birth control? The hormones in the food? Doctors don't care. They don't get paid for prevention.

I did some looking, and found this: "While trisomies can occur in people of any age, there is an association between a mother&#8217;s age and the chance to have a baby with a trisomy. An association is simply scientific term for a link. An association is not a cause. This is an important point, because people are often under the mistaken belief that maternal age causes Down syndrome. This is not true. We do not know what causes trisomies to occur. We simply know that as women get older, the risk for having a pregnancy with a trisomy increases." https://downsyndrome.about.com/od/whatcausesdownsyndrome/a/Causeintro_ro.htm


----------



## jolene49

I had a MC on 5/4 at 8 weeks and again on 7/21 at 11 weeks. I had a DC & E procedure done but was never told anything about testing on the fetus. Is this something that is always done or do I have to ask for it to be done? As Downs's runs in my family and I have endocrine issues, shouldn't they test? I just want to know what was wrong with my babies and if there is anything I can do differently to ensure the safety of the next baby. I give all of you ladies mad props for being so brave! I'm so scared to try again as I don't want to go through this again.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Jolene- so sorry for your losses hun. They are always hard, but I bet two that close together has been even more tough. :hugs:

They don't usually do chromosomal testing until after your third loss (so cruel in my opinion!) unless you request it. I had it after my second because my first was a little complicated requiring two d&c's. I think he just felt bad for me and agreed to test the second. Usually they just do a test that says yes, there were products of conception in the uterus, but it doesn't do any testing on the actual tissue. Had I been able to see into the future and had known better I may have requested testing after the first, but knew so little about miscarriages at that point. I will always wonder about that pregnancy. 

I hope yo get some answers. Again, so sorry you are going through this again.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Kat541 said:


> I just wonder if the odds of this increase just like Down's, in the way of age? I'm 32. Is this my body's way of telling me I'm more likely to have a Down's or Edward's child as I get older? [/URL]

Ki Kat, sorry for your loss as well. Like the quote that you posted, the chances increase, but my doctor has told me that it doesn't increase dramatically until over the age of 35. However, after two losses this isn't too comforting to me. 

Your weed out of the aluminum can bit made me laugh (not in a mean way just was funny to read!), but I really don't think that was the culprit. There are so many hard core drug users out there that are totally destroying their bodies and still seem to have healthy kids. I don't think a little pot 10-15 years ago is coming back to haunt you. Hell, my parents were kids of the 70's and conceived me right in their prime pot head days and I've managed to turn out ok! Good luck, hun.


----------



## Kat541

Just the other night I went to the store down the street. There was this 8 or 9 month pregnant woman behind the counter chewing gum. Only, she didn't have gum in her mouth. She also couldn't run my card and punch in my total and swat the invisible bugs she thought were landing on her face all at once. Sad.


----------



## ceejie

I just got my results today. Trisomy 15.

It's a relief to know that it wasn't anything I did, but at the same time, I don't know, it doesn't really make it any easier.


----------



## Mon_n_john

ceejie said:


> I just got my results today. Trisomy 15.
> 
> It's a relief to know that it wasn't anything I did, but at the same time, I don't know, it doesn't really make it any easier.

Oh honey I am so sorry, I am sure that was hard to hear. I have to admit that for me I would feel relieved. There is nothing yu could have done to prevent that. :hugs:


----------



## ceejie

Mon_n_john said:


> ceejie said:
> 
> 
> I just got my results today. Trisomy 15.
> 
> It's a relief to know that it wasn't anything I did, but at the same time, I don't know, it doesn't really make it any easier.
> 
> Oh honey I am so sorry, I am sure that was hard to hear. I have to admit that for me I would feel relieved. There is nothing yu could have done to prevent that. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. It is somewhat of a relief, because it means a future pregnancy should be okay. But at the same time it's just like why did that have to happen to me?! I know that sounds selfish, but it's frustrating.

On top of that, I come into work after to find out a co-workers daughter is pregnant (unplanned) and she's trying to decide if she should "take care of it." Obviously, it's none of my business what she does, but it's just so frustrating to see people who are not trying and not in the position to care for a child get pregnant while I do everything I can to no avail.

Oh well, I need to keep looking forward and hope for the best, not just for me but for all of us :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ceejie, I SO hear ya. I hate seeing women who don't want to be pregnant get pregnant while we are all so desperate to get pregnant and nothing happens. Big hugs to you!


----------

